# PROPER Diet is too underrated



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

And I am not talking about the clash of ideologies between vegans and carnivores
The Keto copers or "Eat your veggies"

A diet which has worked for centuries, our bodies adapted to (mostly) and has brought the strongest and fittest

A diet the gauls and germanics had
And that same diet even the early victorians had (shortly before industrialisation) but now "forgotten"

It is society's jest
Diet is heavily underrated and I am still debating with myself if I should share my current knowledge or keep you in the dark to enjoy that edge I gained


----------



## eyearea (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 110 (Sep 4, 2020)

Elab son


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 4, 2020)

which is?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 4, 2020)

*wow another forgetten diet which created 6'3 monsters
do you sell it too ?
*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 4, 2020)

OP is an another con artist ego maniac


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 4, 2020)

ok tell me the diet actually wanna improov rn


----------



## needsolution (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> keep you in the dark to enjoy that edge I gained


pm me king


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Sep 4, 2020)

Many of us could profit from a more detailed thread about this topic.

And I agree with you... Diet more effective for many problems than most gimmicky supplements.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Sep 4, 2020)

Cope thread if you don’t elab


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 4, 2020)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Diet is heavily underrated and I am still debating with myself if I should share my current knowledge or keep you in the dark to enjoy that edge I gained


Leaked pic of OP following his secret diet:


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> lol


youre weak with your edit


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> lol


fag i saw that u edited it brah JFL


----------



## Pantherus (Sep 4, 2020)

Home - The Weston A. Price Foundation


🖨️ Print page




www.westonaprice.org





this is the source for all your questions abt ancient diets


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> And I am not talking about the clash of ideologies between vegans and carnivores
> The Keto copers or "Eat your veggies"
> 
> A diet which has worked for centuries, our bodies adapted to (mostly) and has brought the strongest and fittest
> ...




Elab high IQ master pls.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> Home - The Weston A. Price Foundation
> 
> 
> 🖨️ Print page
> ...




Thing is he was exposed as a hack by most of the orthodontic community


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 4, 2020)

I need to know this


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

If you are white, a high carb vegetarian diet is good. Anyone who says otherwise denies meta analyses left and right. Just eat a shit ton of fiber and diversify your plants. Eat a lot of protein. Monounsaturated fat = Good.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 4, 2020)

sure bro if only mms had not eaten modern foods


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 4, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Leaked pic of OP following his secret diet:


no one asked gaycel.


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Sep 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Elab high IQ master pls.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


>



Licks me


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Sep 4, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> no one asked gaycel.


Why so mad? Do you follow that diet too, faggot?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 4, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Why so mad? Do you follow that diet too, faggot?


First, diet is quite important. Second, OP is orangecel, you're still a filthy little graycel, till your name is atleast Green you sit down and listen to your masters.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 4, 2020)

Don’t care didn’t read biochemical individuality is the only diet


----------



## Polka (Sep 4, 2020)

Did read, but got no info


----------



## Pantherus (Sep 4, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> If you are white, a high carb vegetarian diet is good. Anyone who says otherwise denies meta analyses left and right. Just eat a shit ton of fiber and diversify your plants. Eat a lot of protein. Monounsaturated fat = Good.


no bro whites should eat more meat they evolved in a climate not as suited for agriculture so they needed to hunt more.


----------



## fras (Sep 4, 2020)

Of course diet matters. And I don't get why people have to make it so difficult. Eat what the strongest humans in history (hunterer gatherers) ate and avoid what the weakest humans in history (modern humans/us pretty much jfl) are consuming.


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 4, 2020)

Best diet is eating less


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 4, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> If you are white, a high carb vegetarian diet is good. Anyone who says otherwise denies meta analyses left and right. Just eat a shit ton of fiber and diversify your plants. Eat a lot of protein. Monounsaturated fat = Good.


Whites had a 90% carnivore diet in the Caucuses, what retardation are you dishing out


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Leaked pic of OP following his secret diet:


it isnt even a secret diet
I have talked about it in many threads



thesexiestboulalive said:


> Home - The Weston A. Price Foundation
> 
> 
> 🖨️ Print page
> ...


yes, I like him alot

but I go more into the direction of Ray Peat, although I do not follow all of his advices, I like his take on PUFA alot
Increasing your metabolism aswell as mitochondrial function is too logical and you dont need alot of wit to get behind it unfortunately you dont hear about those aspects nowadays


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> Whites had a 90% carnivore diet in the Caucuses, what retardation are you dishing out



Literal subhuman moment. This is like citing an obscure African tribe that eats their own shit as evidence of humanity's innate need to consume feces. 

White people have been eating a heavily plant based diet for thousands of years.


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> no bro whites should eat more meat they evolved in a climate not as suited for agriculture so they needed to hunt more.




Do you not understand what the diet of white people has been for at least 2000 years?


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

I forgot, evolution happens and then just stops


----------



## Yusu (Sep 4, 2020)

I feel like shit after good complexe carbs


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Sep 4, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> First, diet is quite important.


I never denied that.



Papabakvet said:


> Second, OP is orangecel, you're still a filthy little graycel, till your name is atleast Green you sit down and listen to your masters.


I couldn't care less about his colour name, if he acts like a pretentious faggot I am going to mock him.


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Do you not understand what the diet of white people has been for at least 2000 years?


Lmao 2000 years are nothing on an evolutionary scale


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Example:




This is a shower-thought of mine with inspirations of SwissTemples

PGD2 highly surpesses PGE2 and PGD2 inhibits hairgrowth by a huge margin, PGE2 on the other hand is a very potent growth factor.
If Inflammation occurs, the conversion of Arachidonic Acid to PGD2 is increased and the conversion of AA to PGE2 is lowered. The conversion of AA to PGD2 is potentuated by Androgens.

If you go into the direction of Peat and become a bit more extreme like me, you dont even consume Arachidonic acid, completly terminating PGD2. Although you will consume some PUFA here and there
Also, downregulation of COX (Cyclooxygenase) is correlated with height growth as well


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> Lmao 2000 years are nothing on an evolutionary scale




Uh oh, someone doesn't understand evolution!!


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 4, 2020)

You meant to say proper genetics


----------



## Venomkore (Sep 4, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Leaked pic of OP following his secret diet:


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> if he acts like a pretentious faggot I am going to mock him.


You should have seen me in Winter, I have humbled down alot


----------



## lutte (Sep 4, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Uh oh, someone doesn't understand evolution!!


go eat some grass, herbivore


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

lutte said:


> go eat some grass, herbivore




Substantive response.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poultry products, Fish sources, Eggs and Beef are all rich in Arachidonic acid, what do you eat instead?


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 4, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Literal subhuman moment. This is like citing an obscure African tribe that eats their own shit as evidence of humanity's innate need to consume feces.
> 
> White people have been eating a heavily plant based diet for thousands of years.


0 mister greycel


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 4, 2020)

Yusu said:


> I feel like shit after good complexe carbs


Same, i'm completely unsure of what the right diet is.
Too much meat give's me stomach problems
Lactose-cel
Can eat kgs of veggies a day, still hungry thinking of food
Legumes and pulses are okay
Carbs make me tired as shit


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 4, 2020)

eDgE jfl don't kid yourself. Get you're fat soluble and water soluble vitamins and maintain a healthy balance of plants and animal fat and you're gucci.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Poultry products, Fish sources, Eggs and Beef are all rich in Arachidonic acid, what do you eat instead?


I dont think most can adhere to the exact diet I have here and I dont expect it either. Let alone the raw milk, I can digest it veeery easily but most have problems with it. Also it is very inexpensive for me for personal reasons.

Beginners could use a treshold of PUFA, like 5g but also try to get as many nutrients and as less toxins as possible and feel good at the end of the day. And it is not only about PUFAs, there are many aspects although I dont care about the most
It doesnt even feel like I restrict myself heavily but I feel better by the day but for real results of diets, you need to do it for 2+ years.

If you want to do a bit of research then use





Ray Peat


Ray Peat



raypeat.com




there is also a forum for raypeat, but he is like 80+ years old and doesnt want to associate himself with them, and there are only few members worthy listening to, like @Travis or @mittir

Many keto-coper influencers and leader actually jump on the anti-PUFA bandwagon

I attach a PDF of my Chronometer if you are truly interested. I am still tweaking it.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 4, 2020)

i hope you're talking about toughness


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Sep 4, 2020)

pm me the diet bro


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> pm me the diet bro


it is not specific
I have gotten most inspirations off of RayPeat for example





Unsaturated fatty acids: Nutritionally essential, or toxic?


Ray Peat



raypeat.com









Suitable Fats, Unsuitable Fats: Issues in Nutrition


Ray Peat



raypeat.com









Fats, functions and malfunctions.


There is a growing recognition that a persistent increase of free fatty acids in the serum, which is seen in shock, heart failure, and aging, indicates a bad prognosis, but there is no generally recognized explanation for the fact that free fatty acids are harmful. I want to mention some...



raypeat.com





If you want scientific arguments. But my gut instinct tells me that I am on a right path here, mind you, I dont follow any agenda other than becoming an energetic and youthful human.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

If you prefer Video with less scientific words:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDNMkpTV-AM

(cant link media anymore??)


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> OP is orangecel, you're still a filthy little graycel, till your name is atleast Green you sit down and listen to your masters.


Bro make the minimum color blue pls im not green yet JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> which is?


if you stick to this forum, I might do another thread in New Year when I am a bit more experienced in it


----------



## forwardgrowth (Sep 4, 2020)

Eat your veggies


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> if you stick to this forum, I might do another thread in New Year when I am a bit more experienced in it


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 4, 2020)

nice.
im also doing a lot of research on the rp diet and stuff
I hope by the time I am 16 I can fully finish my research and start applying it.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 4, 2020)

would a perfect diet help with hairloss?it should right?
also, i have no idea where to start doing research about the ray peat diet
any help?


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> would a perfect diet help with hairloss?it should right?


nope im afraid not bro unless im somehow wrong


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> And I am not talking about the clash of ideologies between vegans and carnivores
> The Keto copers or "Eat your veggies"
> 
> A diet which has worked for centuries, our bodies adapted to (mostly) and has brought the strongest and fittest
> ...


Wtf is the point if this thread if you arent saying which foods


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I am still debating with myself if I should share my current knowledge or keep you in the dark to enjoy that edge I gained


A forum where people help others to better themselves and then we get this


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Wtf is the point if this thread if you arent saying which foods


because it is not as easy as that. You have to try around yourself, it is inevitable


watch this video if you want a rough explanation and how this "diet" differs to other


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> A forum where people help others to better themselves and then we get this


I thought this thread would only get a few replies like "0" "dn rd" and some posts of friends. But seems like it is a sensitive topic afterall


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> would a perfect diet help with hairloss?it should right?
> also, i have no idea where to start doing research about the ray peat diet
> any help?


Of course it would, inflammation caused by shit diet is one of the main causes of hair loss


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 4, 2020)

eat high protein moderate carbs low sugar moderate fat thats all


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 4, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Of course it would, inflammation caused by shit diet is one of the main causes of hair loss


damn
I saw the hairloss thread on the misc which basically all about taking a different ton of supplements and removing dairy and wheat from diet to remove inflamation
is it good or?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> damn
> I saw the hairloss thread on the misc which basically all about taking a different ton of supplements and removing dairy and wheat from diet to remove inflamation
> is it good or?


there are too many sides for hairloss

but I firmly believe that linoleic acid (later Arachidonic Acid) is one of the major causes which can be avoided easily






PPARs And Keratin


After viewing many studies showing how prostaglandins inhibit hair growth, I had an idea that keratin itself was likely under the control of the PPARs—the transcriptional receptors for the prostaglandins. After all, you have to take the ghost out of the machine at some point; there has to be a...




raypeatforum.com


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> there are too many sides for hairloss
> 
> but I firmly believe that linoleic acid (later Arachidonic Acid) is one of the major causes which can be avoided easily
> 
> ...


hey I have read this one before lol
I am a member


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> hey I have read this one before lol
> I am a member


this one was connecting alot of dots for me and convinced me to avoid linoleic acid


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> this one was connecting alot of dots for me and convinced me to avoid linoleic acid


Omega 6s? 

*Walnuts*. ...
Safflower oil. ...
Tofu. ...
Hemp *seeds*. ...
Sunflower *seeds*. ...
Peanut butter. ...
Avocado oil. ...
Eggs.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> Omega 6s?
> 
> *Walnuts*. ...
> Safflower oil. ...
> ...


exactely
it is all about avoiding polyunsaturated fats, especially linoleic acid


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 4, 2020)

Ramirez and Meeks had absolute shit diets


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Ramirez and Meeks had absolute shit diets


avoiding PUFA will give you a broader jaw, popping zygos and insane PCT with hunter eyes bro


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Ramirez and Meeks had absolute shit diets


loser mindset


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> loser mindset


I'm already way past puberty


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I'm already way past puberty


you choose your misery


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> you choose your misery


I mean, a good diet won't change your bones for the better no matter how clean it is. Better to look at surgeries and stop coping. This forum want to believe that mewing, diet and supplements will turn them into Chads to avoid reality. Anything that isn't an expensive and invasive procedure won't change your looks (unless it's weight loss). 

@SirGey was right about this forum, it isn't really a looksmaxing forum. 

With that said, a good diet will keep your looks from degrading and extend your prime.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I mean, a good diet won't change your bones for the better no matter how clean it is. Better to look at surgeries and stop coping. This forum want to believe that mewing, diet and supplements will turn them into Chads to avoid reality. Anything that isn't an expensive and invasive procedure won't change your looks (unless it's weight loss).
> 
> @SirGey was right about this forum, it isn't really a looksmaxing forum.
> 
> With that said, a good diet will keep your looks from degrading and extend your prime.


Of course you think that you are on the right side here now because of the all so prelevant nihilism on this forum

Then again, I can get all the surgeries in the world but I will still feel less energetic, chronic fatigue, hairloss, infections and premature aging.
Also, most drugs are isolations of foods. Minoxidil for example is a herb. Minoxidil upregulates WnT pathway, increases PGE2, is a vasodilator ect., so it has genetic effects aswell, as do most foods in a sense or another

small steps but they are compounding. Diet truly is only for the longterm thinker


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Diet truly is only for the longterm thinker


Indeed. If you actually care about what u put into your body then u are high iq confirmed


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Sep 4, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I mean, a good diet won't change your bones for the better no matter how clean it is. Better to look at surgeries and stop coping. This forum want to believe that mewing, diet and supplements will turn them into Chads to avoid reality. Anything that isn't an expensive and invasive procedure won't change your looks (unless it's weight loss).
> 
> @SirGey was right about this forum, it isn't really a looksmaxing forum.
> 
> With that said, a good diet will keep your looks from degrading and extend your prime.



why cant u do multiple things at the same time? its not like planning surgeries will stop u from getting sun, eating well, having good sleep, etc and vice versa. 

ramirez and meeks may not have needed to pay attention to their hair/skin/health/etc, but u (and most) are invisible normies not gigachads, therefore u need to. (also both of them aged like shit)


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 4, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> why cant u do multiple things at the same time? its not like planning surgeries will stop u from getting sun, eating well, having good sleep, etc and vice versa.
> 
> ramirez and meeks may not have needed to pay attention to their hair/skin/health/etc, but u (and most) are invisible normies not gigachads, therefore u need to. (also both of them aged like shit)


Yeah but what I was trying to say is that many users seem to think that diet alone will ascend them, some have unrealistic expectations on stuff like mewing, chewing, supplements etc.


----------



## ObamasLastName (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> And I am not talking about the clash of ideologies between vegans and carnivores
> The Keto copers or "Eat your veggies"
> 
> A diet which has worked for centuries, our bodies adapted to (mostly) and has brought the strongest and fittest
> ...


For the better of mankind and the people of this forum, at least give us ascension-worthy information that can help us rather than let us become degenerates like the rest of the mass.


----------



## ObamasLastName (Sep 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Thing is he was exposed as a hack by most of the orthodontic community


Jewish community* had to correct you there


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Of course you think that you are on the right side here now because of the all so prelevant nihilism on this forum
> 
> Then again, I can get all the surgeries in the world but I will still feel less energetic, chronic fatigue, hairloss, infections and premature aging.
> Also, most drugs are isolations of foods. Minoxidil for example is a herb. Minoxidil upregulates WnT pathway, increases PGE2, is a vasodilator ect., so it has genetic effects aswell, as do most foods in a sense or another
> ...


do recommend using minoxidil?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> do recommend using minoxidil?


not neccessarily. All have their draw backs
SwissTemples regime is of more interest for me right now when talking about Norwood Regime


----------



## ObamasLastName (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> not neccessarily. All have their draw backs
> SwissTemples regime is of more interest for me right now when talking about Norwood Regime


What type of diet you recommend to someone who has 50% of processed foods and 50% natural foods at their home



Hypothetically speaking


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Sep 4, 2020)

I’d side with Weston price over ray peat for sure.

ray peat has an interview where he says he fell in a staircase and applied pure carbon dioxide to the wound and it instantly healed.

though both promote preformed vitamin a which is think is probably bad.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 4, 2020)

Only diet that ever worked for me was carnivore. Tried literally every other diet.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> though both promote preformed vitamin a which is think is probably bad.


vitamine a is unsaturated coupled with Prostaglandins (PUFA) in the skin, you easily get sunburns
but if you get rid of most Prostaglandins in your tissue, the vitamine A doesnt oxidize that easily anymore
Although PUFA in tissue has 300 days halflife I have heard


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> I’d side with Weston price over ray peat for sure.
> 
> ray peat has an interview where he says he fell in a staircase and applied pure carbon dioxide to the wound and it instantly healed.


both definitely mog the mainstream "diets" as both want to have a strong metabolism with big energy output; opposite to Veganism which isnt even about the Body, but about the animals, same with vegetarian. Their only "real" argument is that meat and dairy increases cholesterol but anyone with a bit of knowledge of biochemistry knows that Cholesterol is the mother of all hormones; if you want to be high T, you want to improve the conversion ect.
Carnivore is too expensive imo and is also lacking in many branches except you want to eat bone broth and liver all the time


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 4, 2020)

So are we going to get the dietpill guide, or is this just foreplay no action


----------



## TITUS (Sep 5, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRO science.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 5, 2020)

How anyone ca downplay the importance of diet after archeological evidence of hunter gatherer stature or the Pottengers cats study Ian beyond me


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> not neccessarily. All have their draw backs
> SwissTemples regime is of more interest for me right now when talking about Norwood Regime



IIRC swiss temples was on Dut the whole time - it was probably the most important part of his regimen.

Have you had any luck with peating? Has it slowed your norwooding any?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 8, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> Have you had any luck with peating? Has it slowed your norwooding any?


I have a buzzcut and cant really see further progression. But I shed nearly as much as I did before, but I am "peating" since 1 month now

In 1 year I might have dealt with half of my Prostaglandins und PUFAs in my body, thats when I would expect results starting.
I have taken a before picture and I have no money currently to spare for some norwood regime, especially not SwissTemples


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 8, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> And I am not talking about the clash of ideologies between vegans and carnivores
> The Keto copers or "Eat your veggies"
> 
> A diet which has worked for centuries, our bodies adapted to (mostly) and has brought the strongest and fittest
> ...


Enlighten me, son. You can send me a PM if you want. Won’t share if you want.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I have a buzzcut and cant really see further progression. But I shed nearly as much as I did before, but I am "peating" since 1 month now
> 
> In 1 year I might have dealt with half of my Prostaglandins und PUFAs in my body, thats when I would expect results starting.
> I have taken a before picture and I have no money currently to spare for some norwood regime, especially not SwissTemples


gl tbh
also, what kinda stuff should I be eating for breakfast?
I heard about ray peats carrot salad mixed with coconut oil and a big cup of pasteurized milk
would adding some fruits to by breakfast be a good thing to start my day?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 8, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Enlighten me, son. You can send me a PM if you want. Won’t share if you want.


I have mentioned it in this thread and also in earlier threads.

My main guideline is avoiding PUFA but hitting high electrolytes like Potassium
Ray Peat "diet" doesnt really exist, if you call yourself Peater or consider yourself following the bioenergetic diet, you aim for good metabolism.

If PUFA rich foods like nuts and seeds make your metabolism faster, so be it. But I doubt that is really the case for many. It is more like " Good metabolism despite consuming much PUFA"


Mohamad said:


> gl tbh
> also, what kinda stuff should I be eating for breakfast?
> I heard about ray peats carrot salad mixed with coconut oil and a big cup of pasteurized milk
> would adding some fruits to by breakfast be a good thing to start my day?


I dont know.
I dont want to tell others to get milk as I am one of the few who can digest it easily.
But I guess you can eat some sugary foods like fruits due to bloodsugar and fast energy. Honey it is for me


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 8, 2020)

Failed Thread
Still, I expected only 2 comments


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 8, 2020)

In what particular way is diet really important to you?
Are we focusing on some aesthetics concept or just general health?

What is your take on fasting?

I am assuming that inflammation is a huge factor here
What is your opinion on the best ways to remove inflammation based upon your research?
Is there a difference between general inflammation and brain inflammation based upon your research?

What I am confused about is the idea of all these extreme diets or let’s eat raw milk
Historically speaking diet would be based upon region and not everything will be available to everyone

So far generic stuff like fasting eating enough protein for dopamine production 
Fruits and veggies 
If you really care for inflammation avoid night shades 
And eating stuff like liver 

everything else seems a little too out there
Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 8, 2020)

Also, would it be a good idea to go full on ray peat diet?
Is there anything I should do to tweak it?
A lot of people told me the diet is a bit flawed.Whats your opinion?
hope im not annoying you lol


----------



## Piro (Sep 8, 2020)

Where do you get your fats from?
I’m a vegetarian so meat is a nono and I eat a lot of eggs and cheese to get to my protein goals 
Might start adding potassium as a supp but still looking into it 
Interesting thread tho, don’t let it die


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> Also, would it be a good idea to go full on ray peat diet?
> Is there anything I should do to tweak it?
> A lot of people told me the diet is a bit flawed.Whats your opinion?
> hope im not annoying you lol


It is not a diet.
The food recommendations Ray Peat gives out is always about what works for him and sometimes about what seems to work usually

In the end he wants us to live a youthful and long life by focusing on improving metabolism and mitochondrial performance best you can.
If you want to know what to eat, either try around or easier than that, get a microbiome test and eat according to your bacterias



????Yo said:


> In what particular way is diet really important to you?
> Are we focusing on some aesthetics concept or just general health?


general health, getting the best out of myself that I can


????Yo said:


> What is your take on fasting?


Nothing


????Yo said:


> I am assuming that inflammation is a huge factor here
> What is your opinion on the best ways to remove inflammation based upon your research?
> Is there a difference between general inflammation and brain inflammation based upon your research?


INflammation is the loss of the control over transitions between the resting and action potentials of a cell. To redeem inflammation, you would have to make sure that your body has enough resources readily available. Both Quantity and Quality.

But if you want to know how to prevent inflammation itself, thats a good question.


????Yo said:


> What I am confused about is the idea of all these extreme diets or let’s eat raw milk
> Historically speaking diet would be based upon region and not everything will be available to everyone
> 
> So far generic stuff like fasting eating enough protein for dopamine production
> ...


As I said above, eat according to your gut. Literally
The bacterias convert most of the food, like escheria coli, akkermansia whatever and lactobaccilas and many more


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 8, 2020)

Piro said:


> Where do you get your fats from?


Carbs are my focus (no starches)
most fat is coming from the milk


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (Sep 8, 2020)

The things that peat helped me the most with are the definite need of fruit for their sugar and the importance of collagen/gelatin in your food if you can't digest dairy 
Those two things were the missing links in my diet so the key is just try something or think about it if it seems ok or somewhat natural for your body and go with it


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Oct 2, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Elab high IQ master pls.


"saar pls give diet hack saar" Best diet has organs , probiotics-prebiotics, fermented vegetables,sourdough , eggs and fruits after a workout also bonebroth


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Oct 2, 2020)

*High carb, high sugar *to optimize glucose oxidation, high thyroid energy metabolism, have low cortisol and maintain glowing, youthful face
*adequate protein* to keep a muscular body and for liver and thyroid benefits
*low to moderate fats *(consume only Saturated Fats, best for androgen production. High SFA, Low PUFA/MUFA)


----------

